# Is Anyone Else Getting Fake E-mails From Paypal?



## Lavinia (Dec 9, 2022)

I have received e-mails supposedly from paypal, but I no longer have an account with them. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## iksentrik (Dec 9, 2022)

All the time, PayPal, Costco, WhatsApp, Google, Amazon, you name it and I don't have any of those accounts. My isp email has filters that catch them and puts them in a "spam" folder so I can sort or batch delete them if I want. Sometimes there will be 100 or more per week in that folder.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 9, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I have received e-mails supposedly from paypal, but I no longer have an account with them. Is this happening to anyone else?


One's email addy, and other personal info, is being hacked and sold all the time. Matter of fact, "free" sites make money by selling your info to businesses.  As your daddy must have once told you, there ain't nothing for free.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

No I'm not ..but of course I've had the occasional one in the past.. Do forward any  fake emails , complete with headers to
*phishing@paypal.com*

If you don't know whether it's fake or real.. still forward it to Paypal..they reply very quickly..

https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/phishing


----------



## Nathan (Dec 9, 2022)

If you were doing business with Paypal at one time they probably still have you on their mailing list.   You'll need to just mark them as spam or open an email and click "unsubscribe".


----------



## MarkD (Dec 9, 2022)

Are any of them not fake anymore?


----------



## bowmore (Dec 9, 2022)

In the past week I have received e-mails advising me of my subscription to Geek Squad and McAfee. Also that my Google account has been hacked by someone in Russia.
In Outlook, you just click on the phishing icon and that takes care of them.


----------



## Jules (Dec 9, 2022)

The emails appear as though they’re coming from PayPal.  They’re not.  Just click on the address line and you’ll see the actual source.

adding:  once you’ve confirmed it’s not from PayPal, delete it right away or send a report to PayPal and then delete.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 9, 2022)

Whatever you do, do not click on any of the links! These very well could start a download of malware. Delete the email and then, if needed, verify concerns with the actual website that you know is legitimate.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks everyone. I think they originated in China. I get the impression that they were trying to get people to enter their account details with the intention of then transferring money from it. It was cleverly done.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Thanks everyone. I think they originated in China. I get the impression that they were trying to get people to enter their account details with the intention of then transferring money from it. It was cleverly done.


they're getting clever by the day... you gotta remember these people will take every risk they can.. and they're not sitting in their mothers' back bedroom..most of them.. they're usuing hight tech equipment to get these details.. high level fraud and theft !!.. Easier and more lucrative  than Robbing a Bank, and they're very rarely caught..


----------



## Victor (Dec 24, 2022)

I constantly get mail that they are updating their policies and privacy notices. I rarely do business with them
Is this a scam too?


----------



## Devi (Dec 24, 2022)

Victor said:


> I constantly get mail that they are updating their policies and privacy notices. I rarely do business with them
> Is this a scam too?


I get those, too, but the ones I get are from PayPal.


----------

